# MAB navy luxe vs black



## sdkitty

I had the navy MAB which is a very dark navy and now have a black one.  They are very similar in general appearance.  Navy one has dark navy zipper track and light gold siggie HW, blue and white striped lining, no tassels.  I believe it's navy luxe

Black one has gold HW, blue zipper track, short finished tassels and black and white floral lining.  Both leathers are pretty soft.  the black is more grainy and has more of a sheen to it.

Money doesn't really factor into decision - just do I need both?  If not, which to keep?

any opinions?


----------



## JenJBS

Do you carry one more than the other? 
Does one go with more outfits than the other?


----------



## Antonia

If I had to choose one, it would be the black MAB.


----------



## LipglossedX

I kind of like the black MAB but since it's new I'd see which one you enjoy more for a bit and which you like with your outfits more


----------



## Sassy

I prefer the leather on the black MAB better but they are slightly different in HW, tassels, leather texture, etc. I'd keep both for now and see which one you reach for more!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Do you carry one more than the other?
> Does one go with more outfits than the other?


I just got the black one so haven't carried it yet
the navy one I've used when I need a large bag to carry documents or other items
I think both are very neutral


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I just got the black one so haven't carried it yet
> the navy one I've used when I need a large bag to carry documents or other items
> I think both are very neutral



Then I'd hang on to both for a bit and see which you reach for more often. 

I'd keep the black.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had the navy MAB which is a very dark navy and now have a black one.  They are very similar in general appearance.  Navy one has dark navy zipper track and light gold siggie HW, blue and white striped lining, no tassels.  I believe it's navy luxe
> 
> Black one has gold HW, blue zipper track, short finished tassels and black and white floral lining.  Both leathers are pretty soft.  the black is more grainy and has more of a sheen to it.
> 
> Money doesn't really factor into decision - just do I need both?  If not, which to keep?
> 
> any opinions?
> View attachment 5319444
> View attachment 5319445


I would keep both. I love the somewhat textured lamb navy luxe leather and the sig HW! And everyone needs a black MAB or MAM!


----------



## sdkitty

thank you all....I'll keep both for now.  After I've carried the black one, maybe I'll know if it's preferable.  Someday if I get a SW MAB with silver HW, that would probably be my favorite.


----------



## sdkitty

the black one seems a bit heavier.....I won't know how much difference that makes until I carry it


----------

